# Some measuring tools I got off E-bay...



## ScrapMetal (Apr 7, 2012)

Just thought I'd play a bit of "show and tell" with my most recent e-bay purchase.  This was being sold as a "set" and I just couldn't pass it up.



All old Starrett stuff and all things I had been looking for.  Shazam! :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## 12bolts (Apr 7, 2012)

Ron,
I have never seen a "2nd from the right" bevel gauge like that before:thinking:

Cheers Phil


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 7, 2012)

12bolts said:


> Ron,
> I have never seen a "2nd from the right" bevel gauge like that before:thinking:
> 
> Cheers Phil



Neither have I.  I'm not sure what the actual purpose would be for the "L" shaped slider.  Maybe someone here can enlighten us both?

-Ron


----------



## onecut jimmy (May 5, 2013)

12bolts said:


> Ron,
> I have never seen a "2nd from the right" bevel gauge like that before:thinking:
> 
> Cheers Phil



It's a carpenters bevel protractor.

- - - Updated - - -



ScrapMetal said:


> Neither have I. I'm not sure what the actual purpose would be for the "L" shaped slider. Maybe someone here can enlighten us both?
> 
> 
> It's a carpenters bevel protractor , but now there's 3 of us who wonder what the L the L is for.


----------



## 8ntsane (May 5, 2013)

Nice score Ron :thumbsup:


----------

